
Face It: Fake News Is a Disruptive Innovation - CM30
https://readthink.com/face-it-fake-news-is-a-disruptive-innovation-13455a588c28#.6sax93qrk
======
tzs
There is an interesting article in the NY Times today looking at how the
#PizzaGate fake news story developed [1]. It was quite surprising to me how
flimsy the "evidence" was, yet it convinced a lot of people. I had assumed
that the people making this thing up had put some effort into making it
believable, but no. I am at a loss now to understand how anyone could have
believed that anything was going on at that pizza place.

This has serious implications. I don't think that people re going to limit
their inability to recognize such fake things to stories about politicians
they dislike. They will fall for equally ridiculous stories about medicine nd
science. That is very bad.

[1]
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/12/10/business/media...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/12/10/business/media/pizzagate.html)

------
fbreduc
I've read and paid attention to less news than ever before this past year, and
it has been great!

------
crdoconnor
"A great deal of pontificating has been done recently on the depths and
dangers of “fake news,”"

The DNC (and DNC-linked media) needed _some_ reason for why Hillary lost the
election that didn't involve admitting that she was a terrible candidate.

Hence why "fake news" went from being not talked about to being talked about
in the media repeatedly all of a sudden because it's a narrative that fits.

